# Why my pigeon is a little scare!?



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

HI!
My miracle(young pigeon) looks scare every time I want to catch him or pet him, he just move around and don't let me catch him. But loves to be in my shoulder or in my head  Is this a normal behavior? I wish he would let me pet him more often , he likes to come to me when he wants not when I want to  .
Even when he comes to my shoulder still not let me pet him 
Why is he acting like this?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Karla, 

Has Miracle's behaviour changed? Perhaps there is something in his environment, specifically with you that has changed? Are you wearing anything different such as earrings or a strange neclace? Have you changed your hair colour? Pigeons notice the smallest changes in their surroundings and on the people that look after them. It could be something you're wearing that is frightening him....just a thought.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Pigeonpal2002!!!
Maybe could be that I am the one who put him on the cage when I go out or at nightime I don't know because I love him so much and I don't want him to be scare or fly away everytime I want to touch him.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Karla, this is really pretty normal behavior for a pigeon as they mature. Out of about 50 pigeons, we have two that will let you hold them, pet them and cuddle. There are others that want nothing to do with us and others that will land on our shoulders or head. I honestly don't know why they are so different but the majority of ours are in aviaries, including the two that cuddle. Since Miracle is a house bird I would just give him time. Pigeons seem to want to love you on their terms but, to me, as long as Miracle is sitting on your shoulder and head that means he is attached to you and loves you.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Karla,

My pet pigeon Jax also displays this nervous behaviour at times. Although she is, 90% of the time, a very tame softie, there is still that 10% in her that is still 'wild'. Sometimes she will just look at me with a nervous look and shivver like she is scared. I, like you, have often found this puzzling as she is so affectionate with me sometimes that I have a hard time getting rid of her if I want a bit of peace and quiet lol . When she displays her nervous behaviour, I can pretty much guarantee that she will fly away when I reach out to pet her, or she will peck me. Although I keep other birds and are used to their little behavioural ways, I've noticed that pigeons really do display a range of emotions akin to us humans. I know that she definately misses me if I'm out of the house for some time or away from home at the weekend. When I return, she is there on top of the door cooing and displaying for me and always welcomes a good neck tickle . When she is 'nervous' I just look at this as her way of saying 'I'm enjoying some private time if you don't mind!' and let her approach me when she wants affection.

Lindi


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you so much for sharing Lady Tarheel!!
Exactly the same with miracle, he comes to my head , to my shoulder but petting time for him is just flying away . I notice when I live a room he will go and follow me everywhere . 
He is adorable!!...... 
But run from petting 
Karla


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Karla!

I'm sure Miracle will let you pet him eventually. I think most birds act this way to begin with, certainly when I first got Arnie he would happily sit on my shoulder, fingers, head ... but would not tolerate my making a fuss of him. Now he is always seeking attention  Give Miracle time, I'm sure that eventally he will love and seek your attention.

Michelle.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Michelle & Lindi for sharing with me  
I feel better now  
Karla


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Of our many pigeons, only a very few will accept petting.

Almost all of them are relaxed, very laid back about us pottering about, cleaning, changing food and water and all the other stuff we do in the aviary. The grounded pigeons either step over my feet to get by or look up at me as if to say "You're in the way", and I move to let them by. I can peer at them closely and they don't much mind (well, I get the odd wingslap from a few). 

One thing which is very noticeable, though, is that most of them don't like hands!

I will give one of our longest residents a kiss on his breast feathers when he stands in the entrance to his box, and that's fine - but if I put my hand near him, he is on the attack.

Some of them will land on me when I'm bending over to clean, and then off to their box - just because I'm a convenient halfway perch or simply blocking their route. Put a hand up, however, and they will fly off straightaway in a hurry.

I do think that a lot of pigeons do not understand that the 'threatening' hand is actually associated with the friendly face they know and accept. I believe they just do not have the same ability to perceive something as a whole which we do, when it's as big as we are and all the 'bits' are so far apart 

John


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*You Lucky, Lucky B*!*

I found Doodles lying on his back under my car this morning. At first I thought he was sick, or *GASP!!!!* Dead!!!!

DA-DA-DAAAAAAH!!!!!

But it turns out that he was just trying to sever my brake lines.


Did I mention that my Pijies hate me?

(sorry, I'm just bitter...... )


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

John_D said:


> I do think that a lot of pigeons do not understand that the 'threatening' hand is actually associated with the friendly face they know and accept. I believe they just do not have the same ability to perceive something as a whole which we do, when it's as big as we are and all the 'bits' are so far apart
> John


I think you are right , they don't see us as a whole person  .
My young pigeon is fine with my face or my shoulder but refuse my hands jijij!
Thanks John


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Birds have different moods, and their hormones actually change these.
If Miracle is at a certain stage, Miracle may be moody and afraid.


----------

